# TeamViewer unter Linux



## BruS (29. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hab da mal eine Frage, und zwar läuft bei mir auf Linux das Fernwartungsprogramm TEAMVIEWER in kombination mit Wine.
Die Verbindungsherstellung von Linux zu Windows funktioniert ja einwandfrei, jedoch in der Gegenrichtung von Windwos zu Linux bekomme ich kein Bild zustande.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei diesen Problem weiterhelfen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

BrS


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2010)

Das wird wohl daran liegen, dass TeamViewer das Bild nicht einfach abfilmt bzw. die Schnittstelle des xservers unter Linux dafür einfach ungeeignet ist. Denn das einzige was wirklich als Windows-Oberfläche läuft ist TeamViewer selbst. Der Rest ist Linux und mit TeamViewer schlicht und einfach inkompatibel fürchte ich. Für die Fernwartung von Linuxinstallationen existieren mit ssh und vnc sowieso bessere Tools als TeamViewer.


----------



## BruS (29. März 2010)

Find ich nicht dass dies bessere Tools als TeamViewer sind.
Der große Vorteil bei dieser Fernwartungssoftware ist, das TeamViewer nicht mit IP-Adressen sondern mit ID-Nummern arbeitet und diese gleich bleibt egal ob es einen IP wechsel gibt oder nicht.

Hättest du vielleicht eine Ahnung wie es dennoch Funktionieren könnte?

Danke

BrS


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. März 2010)

Es kann nicht funktionieren. <punkt>

Und daran wird sich auch nie etwas ändern. Was die IDs anbelangt bieten sie keinen Vorteil gegenüber von IPs und man kann den gleichen Effekt mit dyndns erreichen. Und wenn man schnell jemandem helfen will spielt es keine Rolle ob das nun per Teamviewer geschieht oder mit ssh bzw. vnc. Natürlich kommt dort ein gewisser Unix-Purismus zu tragen. Und auch, dass TeamViewer für ein anderes Betriebssystem geschrieben wurde.

Also würd ich dir vorschlagen, dass du dich mit ssh und vnc auseinander setzt. Für letzteres gibt es auch gute Clients und Server unter Windows.


----------

